# S.Elongotus



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Got this guy from Ron at www.fishpost.com this week...its around 8 inch and is in awesome shape!He ate the first night in the tank and has been eating very well ever since :biggrin:


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

nice, i was talkin to bdking, he told me they were hard to take care for but i may get one. keep us posted on how hes doin


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet ..do i hear future video????oh the massacre


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice man!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn nice


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Thank you :smile:


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Sweet


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice dude. I really want one of those.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Very Sweet, I don't know much about these guys, but I love how they look, and ron is only an hour or so away from me







so I foresee me eventually owning one, how big is that pleco or whatever is hanging on the wall you have in there with him? he looks like a monster.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks again for all the compliments,its just a common pleco that is around 9 inch..hope he makes it but I see the Elong kinda stalking the pleco at times so I have my doubts..may need to move him soon


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

awesome pictures and thats a cool species of piranha


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

he looks very menacing. that's an impressive elongatus you got on your hands there Olson.

Joe


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)




----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

mean lookin fish bro


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Elongatus...simply awesome...congrats...!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Damn, I'd get one of those if it wasn't $100 for a 3 incher


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very Nice :nod:


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Good pickup man. That elong looks straight savage!!! Exactly my style maybe i'll have room to house one someday.


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

mean looking fish. That is awesome he had no problem adjusting to your tank


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome elongatus olson







that is one of the nicest i have seen yet. great scoop keep the pics comin


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Elo


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

mean lookin elongatus....









Oburi


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

That thing looks bad ass. Nice fish.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

are they hard to take care of? thats what i hear...


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

nice lookign fish...hee looks evil!


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

nice one


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

what size tank have you got him in


----------

